# PitBoss Pro Series II 4 series Pellet Smoker (vertical)



## John.U (Feb 25, 2021)

I'm a newbie at this and need some advice.  The Pro Series II 4 Series sounds like a goo fit for me as a beginner, but the reviews I read mention the temperature increments being way too big: 50 degrees.  Will this be a problem for me?  I have looked briefly at the grill/smokers (Austin XL) but I really don't need a grill. Any advice would be very helpful.  Thanks!
There sure is a lot of info on here!


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 25, 2021)

I've had the Austin xl for over 3 years and it's been a great smoker. Nice to have the option of low and slow or high temp if I want it. The sear flame is a bonus. As far as the cabinet and temp swings you will be fine unless you plan to use it for fresh sausage that will need precision temps


----------



## SmokeyLee15 (Feb 25, 2021)

I have a Rec Teq 590 and never experience temp swings.


----------



## jcoleman66 (Feb 26, 2021)

John.U said:


> I'm a newbie at this and need some advice.  The Pro Series II 4 Series sounds like a goo fit for me as a beginner, but the reviews I read mention the temperature increments being way too big: 50 degrees.  Will this be a problem for me?  I have looked briefly at the grill/smokers (Austin XL) but I really don't need a grill. Any advice would be very helpful.  Thanks!
> There sure is a lot of info on here!



Hey John!  Welcome Aboard from NC!!

I have a Pitboss Series 4 from Lowes.  I have been using for a while now and I like it.  The newer one has the new controller so can't speak to it.  Make sure you use the water pan, one trick I use is to wrap that in heavy duty foil to keep smoke off of it.  The water helps to regulate the heat.   I keep a ambient temperature probe near the meat and I adjust the smoker temp based on the temp I see on my ambient probe.    I haven't used the built in probes, I use my own external device, just my preference.

The higher temps you can achieve in the vertical allows you to use as convection oven as well.


----------



## John.U (Feb 26, 2021)

jcoleman66 said:


> Hey John!  Welcome Aboard from NC!!
> 
> I have a Pitboss Series 4 from Lowes.  I have been using for a while now and I like it.  The newer one has the new controller so can't speak to it.  Make sure you use the water pan, one trick I use is to wrap that in heavy duty foil to keep smoke off of it.  The water helps to regulate the heat.   I keep a ambient temperature probe near the meat and I adjust the smoker temp based on the temp I see on my ambient probe.    I haven't used the built in probes, I use my own external device, just my preference.
> 
> The higher temps you can achieve in the vertical allows you to use as convection oven as well.


Thanks!  That's very helpful!


----------



## GeekChef (Feb 26, 2021)

John.U said:


> I'm a newbie at this and need some advice.  The Pro Series II 4 Series sounds like a goo fit for me as a beginner, but the reviews I read mention the temperature increments being way too big: 50 degrees.  Will this be a problem for me?  I have looked briefly at the grill/smokers (Austin XL) but I really don't need a grill. Any advice would be very helpful.  Thanks!
> There sure is a lot of info on here!


John,
I have the new one from Lowes.  The temperature settings are S - 150 - 175 - 200 - 225 - 250 - 300 - 350 - 400 - 450.   I usually smoke at 225 for ribs and butt and 350 for Chicken....so the temperature gradients are fair.  Also remember that there is a temperature difference from the bottom rack to the top rack.  This allows you to set the smoker to 250 degs yet smoke at 275...because the bottom rack tends to be about 25-30 degs hotter...being closer to the fire box.   I will include a picture of the temps I have taken from the top rack to the bottom rack at 250 and at 225....to give you an idea.  I am not a fan of the controller at all....it is pretty laggy....but the smoker is the best vertical on the market in that price range.  It is super easy to clean and maintain.  I love it...!


----------



## jcoleman66 (Feb 26, 2021)

GeekChef said:


> John,
> I have the new one from Lowes.  The temperature settings are S - 150 - 175 - 200 - 225 - 250 - 300 - 350 - 400 - 450.   I usually smoke at 225 for ribs and butt and 350 for Chicken....so the temperature gradients are fair.  Also remember that there is a temperature difference from the bottom rack to the top rack.  This allows you to set the smoker to 250 degs yet smoke at 275...because the bottom rack tends to be about 25-30 degs hotter...being closer to the fire box.   I will include a picture of the temps I have taken from the top rack to the bottom rack at 250 and at 225....to give you an idea.  I am not a fan of the controller at all....it is pretty laggy....but the smoker is the best vertical on the market in that price range.  It is super easy to clean and maintain.  I love it...!
> 
> View attachment 486865



Great graphic!! spot on with what I see.

If you want to be able to clean glass etc, Totally Awesome found at Dollar Tree works like a charm. Cuts right through the crud.


----------

